# Lorsby Angelboote



## GrOOv3 (28. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

Ich wollte mal nachhören, ob jemand Erfahrung mit Lorsby Angelbooten hat. Ich habe nämlich Spaß an einem Alu Boot.

Mich interessiert das hier:

LORSBY 4723C Sportsman
4,7m lang; 2,15m breit; 0,78m hoch
Baumaterial Rumpf 3mm Aluminium AlMg4,5Mn​
Seewasserfeste Legierung .

Stück 9.995,00€

( www.lorsby.de )

Ist ein stolzer Preis, Seefest braucht es ja auch nicht zu sein, da ich sowieso nur mit dem Ding im Süßwasser angeln möchte.
Ich hoffe, daß ich hier halbwegs in der richtigen Rubrik drin bin. Bin noch nicht lange hier aktiv unterwegs...!

Warum ich diese Rubrik ausgewählt habe?
Ich will mir son Ding selber bauen #h

Gruß Patrick


----------



## GrOOv3 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*

Falsche Spachte hier?

Gruß Patrick

PS: Ihr dürft mir auch Euren Eindruck von dem Boot mitteilen...! Meines erachtens macht es einen wertigen Eindruck. Denke da kann man schon schön mit angeln


----------



## Manuel (29. August 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*

Sicherlich kein schlechtes Boot.

Aber fast 10000,- EURO.....ist ja nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen um mal angeln zu gehen.
Zum anderen denke ich mir ,das sich Alu-Boote in der Sonne doch recht schnell aufheizen und das Material ziemlich heiss wird.
Ansonsten überträgt der Bootsrumpf wohl so ziemlich jedes kleine Geräusch ,das man im Boot am Alu erzeugt.

Ansontsen wären die Masse des Bootes bestimmt Top zum angeln mit einer ruhigen Wasserlage.


----------



## Sundjäger (29. August 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*

Wollte selber mal so eins kaufen und habe mich dann fürm ein Silver entschieden . Meine Frau sagte sieht aus wie ein ......haus von vorne . Wenn man drüber hinweg sehen kann und nur zum Angel o. k..
Grüße aus Radenbeck
Sundjäger


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. August 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*

Zu den Lorsby Booten kann ich dir nur sagen,das die von der Verarbeitung her nicht schlecht sind,ich bin mal bei denen in der Werkstatt.Klar gibt es hier und da immer irgendwelche Dinge die ich anders gemacht hätte,deswegen habe ich mir  auch kein Boot bei denen gekauft.

Und für knapp 10.000 Ocken würde ich mir kein Boot in der Klasse kaufen,schau mal bei DUDELEBAY,dort gibt es in der Preisklasse so viele Boote,die mehr als gut zum Angeln sind.

Wenn du den Gewichtsaspekt im Kopf hast,und du bereit bist,bis ca.10.000€ auszugeben,würde ich an deiner Stelle mal über ein Festrumpf Schlauchboot in der 5,50-6m Klasse nachdenken,habe vor kurzem mal eine Runde mit einem 5,00m langem Boot machen dürfen,hinten waren 70PS und eine Woche hatten meine Ohren Besuch von meinen Lippen,das grinsen ging nicht weg.


----------



## GrOOv3 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*

Hey, da kommen ja endlich mal die lang ersehnten Antworten, super 

Das das Ding 10000€ kosten soll ist schon richtig, aber ich baue es ja selber.
Da sollten sich die Kosten im Rahmen halten, denke mal Material wird mich um die 1500 - 2000€ kommen. Kann in einem ehemaligen Betrieb an eine CNC Kantbank.
Von daher habe ich wohl sehr gute Vorraussetzungen 

So machen die Dinger ja nen wertigen Eindruck.
Von den Abmaßen her ist das genau mein Ding.
Schlauchboote dürfen wir auf dem See nicht benutzen, sind verboten.
Es ging mir in erster Linie drum, ein TOP Boot für relativ wenig Geld zu haben.
Und ich denke da liegt bei mir ein Aluminium Boot nahe.
GFK ginge auch noch, aber lieber wäre mir Alu, geschweige denn daß mir das schon seid Jahren im Kopf rum schwirrt, mal ein Boot selber zu bauen 

Das oben gennannte würde noch etwas nach dem eigenen Geschmack abgeändert.
Vorteile wären für mich das leichte Gewicht, unsere "Bootseinfahrt" am See ist nämlich mäßig. Mit schweren Booten kommt man da nur sehr schlecht wieder raus.

Den Aspekt mit der Schallübertragung ist mir noch gar nicht in den Kopf gekommen.
Hmm naja entweder doppelwandig bauen mit Schallentkopplung ( wobei es das bei so manche anderen Booten auch bestimmt nicht gibt ), oder einen weiteren Boden aus Alu Riffelblech, der mit nem Gummi entkoppelt wird ( was ich sowieso vor hatte )

Die Hitze ist natürlich ne andere Sache, denke aber Pulverbeschichten oder Lackieren würde da abhilfe schaffen. Alu wird nur in der Sonne so warm, weil es die Lichtstrahlen so reflektiert...

Weitere Tips in Sachen Alu Boots Anbieter nehme ich auch gerne entgegen!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. August 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*

Moin!

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich auch ein Aluboot (Linder).
Ich war immer sehr zufrieden damit und habe es nur wegen 
einem schnelleren Boot verkauft.

Das das Alu Kälte, Wärme und Schall sehr gut überträgt ist richtig. Ich habe
das mit einem Campingteppich gelöst, der gut isoliert hat und nicht den Schall eines
runter fallenden Gufis oder was auch immer gut gedämpft hat.

Alles in allem sind Aluboote schon ne geile Sache! In Deinem Fall würde ich mir
aber nicht die Mühe machen und 1500-2000€ verarbeiten. 
Lieber ein gebrauchtes Linder, Johnboot oder so eines 
http://www.alufun.de/kleineboote.htm
von der Stange kaufen. 

Da kommst am Ende auf das gleiche raus und kannst sofort losfahren.


Edit:

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht im Modell vertan habe hat Mod Meeresangler_Schwerin
das hier,
http://www.sea-sports.de/Wasserspor....html?sessID=350996cc35f7787732320aa6a9575005
und ist super happy mit dem Teil.

Das gibt es natürlich auch kleiner z.B. hier,
http://www.sea-sports.de/Wasserspor....html?sessID=350996cc35f7787732320aa6a9575005

aber das musst Du halt selber entscheiden.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. August 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*



> Vorteile wären für mich das leichte Gewicht, unsere "Bootseinfahrt" am See ist nämlich mäßig. Mit schweren Booten kommt man da nur sehr schlecht wieder raus.



Dann rate mal, was so ein Trum in 3mm Wandstärke auf die Waage bringt... Ich schätze mal so 300 kilo minnigens eher weit mehr



> Hmm naja entweder doppelwandig bauen mit Schallentkopplung ( wobei es das bei so manche anderen Booten auch bestimmt nicht gibt ), oder einen weiteren Boden aus Alu Riffelblech, der mit nem Gummi entkoppelt wird ( was ich sowieso vor hatte )


Und jetzt wirds richtig schwer... So langsam kommen wir in richtung halbe Tonne...

(Was dürft Ihr an Motoren verwenden???)

Ich hatte kurzzeitig nen Lorsby Fisherman - niedrige version  in 4,8m. Das war unmöglich zu rudern und schon bei leichten Wellen schwappt wasser rein...
Das war auch brauchbar leicht, aber die *Wandstärke war auch einiges geringer*. (Zerlegen war übrigens auch ein Höllenwerk)

z.Zt. hab ich ein Barro Ruderboot 440, um die 150 Kilo voll ausgestattet und besetzt mit über 5 Km/h Ruderbar dafür aber recht kippelig weil schmal.
Da oder bei Buster würd ich mich auch beim Selbstbau eher orientieren als bei Lorsby. 
Und arbeite möglichst auch nicht mit Nieten - meine Nieten hab ich alle schweissen lassen müssen...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## GrOOv3 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*

Naja denke daß ich mich doch eher darin versuchen werde recht leicht zu bauen.
Es sieht auch so aus, als ob das Sportsman doppelwandig ist, denke das werde ich aufgrund der Gewichtsersparnis nicht tun.
Maximale Wandstärke wollte ich 2,5mm nehmen, alleine durch die Kantungen wird das ganze sau stabil. Geschweißt wird sowieso alles, vom Nieten halte ich mal gar nichts.
Jedenfalls in Sachen Bootsbau 
Die Größe wie das oben genannte Sportsman sollte es schon haben.
Ich will auch noch gemütlich mit bis zu drei Personen damit angeln können.
Hatte auch nicht an diese Verschraubungen gedacht, sondern evtl. 2 Teile zu machen mit Schnellverschlüssen oder klappbar mit 2 Teilen 
Irgendwo muß man das Boot ja auch parken können 
Wichtig ist mir auch die Stabilität im Wasser.

Wir dürfen nur Elektromotoren verwenden, wie stark die sind weiß ich nicht.
Darüber werde ich mich noch informieren...

Evtl. werde ich mir auch mal gebrauchte GFK Boote ansehen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. September 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*



> Wir dürfen nur Elektromotoren verwenden, wie stark die sind weiß ich nicht.
> Darüber werde ich mich noch informieren...


Die Kriegst Du so stark, wie Du sie haben willst, zur Not baut man halt mehrere Minn Kota Doppelmodule zusammen oder nimmt Industriemotoren als Inboarder. Das Problem ist dann eher die Stromversorgung. 
Stärkster Aussenboarder dürfte wohl der Torquedo sein mit ca 6 PS, da ist die Batterieversorgung aber schon ein Problem.

Rechne mal lieber nur mit nem 55lbser, weil die noch auf 12v laufen. Damit kommt das Trum dann aber kaum vorwärts.



> Maximale Wandstärke wollte ich 2,5mm nehmen


Vergiss das. Meins hat 1,5mm glaub ich und hat ganz nackig, also nur das Alu, schon 80 Kilo...



> Ich will auch noch gemütlich mit bis zu drei Personen damit angeln können.


Geht mit meinem auch noch, aber man muss sich schon leicht einschränken. Es ist halt sehr schmal. Kann halt jeder nur nen Kasten und max. 3 Ruten einpacken, Kescher und Fischeimer wird geteilt. 
Mit Motor hätte ich ein Breiteres Boot, zum Rudern ist meins imo besser.

So möchte ich mich mal meinem Vorredner anschliessen. Such Dir nen 440er Linder und Du hast nen recht leichtes, wendiges, Wellentaugliches, auch mit kleinem Motor schnelles Boot, mit Geprüfter Sicherheit und CE-Klassifizierung, wo sich recht problemlos 3 Personen samt Tackle unterbringen lassen sollten. Schaffen die Angler zumindest hier auf Lister, Bigge und Sorpe. 
Die sind auch neu schon um 2000€ zu haben.

Die Jon Boats aber auch die Linder Sportsman hätten mangels eingezogenem Heck dann schon gerne nen anständige Motorisierung.



> Das das Alu Kälte, Wärme und Schall sehr gut überträgt ist richtig. Ich habe
> das mit einem Campingteppich gelöst, der gut isoliert hat und nicht den Schall eines
> runter fallenden Gufis oder was auch immer gut gedämpft hat.


Meines hat nen Styrodur-Bodenbelag auf dem eine dünne Siebdruckplatte ruht. Ordentlich verkeilt konnte ich so die originalen Schwimmkörper und Bänke ausbauen und Drehstühle einsetzen. (Das würde mit nem Linder aber so vermutlich nicht gehen - kein Flachboden und die Spreizung der Wände ist nötig) 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## phido (17. September 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*

Hallo Habe ein Lorsby a350,
bin damit sehr zufrieden hat alles was es braucht um auf der Bigge oder auf dem Bodden den Hechten nachzustellen. Auf der Bigge benutze ich das Boot nur zum rudern (gebe dem Boot ne 3 dafür), für den Bodden benutze ich einen 5 ps Motor (ist recht flott). Ich habe mir einen Downrigger, Echolot, GPS, diverse Rutenhalter und zwei bequeme Bootssitze eingebaut. Das Boot ist zerlegbar, liegt aber die meiste Zeit auf meinem Trailer.  Gruß Flippo


----------



## ankaro (21. September 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*

Von nem Freund der Vater hat das Boot und der ist recht zufrieden damit.
Aber er klagt zwar immer das an dem Boot viel kaputt geht,
aber ich denke wenn man damit ein wenig Pflegsamer umgeht klappt das auch damit.


----------



## Flöteboller (29. September 2008)

*AW: Lorsby Angelboote*



GrOOv3 schrieb:


> Hey, da kommen ja endlich mal die lang ersehnten Antworten, super
> 
> Das das Ding 10000€ kosten soll ist schon richtig, aber ich baue es ja selber.
> Da sollten sich die Kosten im Rahmen halten, denke mal Material wird mich um die 1500 - 2000€ kommen. Kann in einem ehemaligen Betrieb an eine CNC Kantbank.
> ...


 Hallo GrOOv3 versuch es hier mal www.pieper-freizeit.de
Gruß Flöteboller


----------

